# lower huron metro park



## ditchrat (Jan 8, 2008)

I am going to fish the lower huron metro park this week for steelhead. it is going to be my maiden voyage on this section of the river. I was wondering if any of you guys have fished up there for anything and is it wadedable. Any info is helpful and apprecited.

ditchrat


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

I've never ventured up past New Boston myself but know a few that do catch some steelhead up that way in the spring every year. I fished Willow Metropark a few times last spring in my waders, hooked up with 4 fish and landed one. Always some smallies to tangle with up there too. Best part is the lack of other fishermen.

Let us know what you encounter and how you do.


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Ditchrat, I used to fish that stretch for smallmouth alot back in the late 90s. Lots of sub-legal fish, a few 3-pounders, mix in a few walleye, and a couple of 30+ inch musky. Fished it a few times for steelhead with zero success. During the summer it is very wader friendly. Use extreme caution down there now, the river has been running very high for quite a while. Always hear of a few caught up that way, so good luck and be careful.


----------



## ditchrat (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks guys for the information it is greatly appreciated. i will let u know how i do.


----------



## engineer20 (Apr 17, 2015)

any steelhead at this metropark in the spring or fall or no? below flat rock dam would be better?


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

engineer20 said:


> any steelhead at this metropark in the spring or fall or no? below flat rock dam would be better?


These are all old threads. But, to answer your question, your best bet to hook a steelhead on this river would be in the lower 6 miles of river from F.R. to the mouth. The Huron is a hit or miss fishery with limited returns and although fish can be found from the mouth to the dam at Belleville lake, they are quite scattered above F.R. I've fished the lower stretch and have caught steelhead through the winter, but it's very hit or miss. Although, investing a LOT of time on this marginal river I'm sure you could end up with a few holes that hold fish year after year above FR. I have not yet invested this amount of time above the dam exploring, but the few times I have, had fun doing so. It's just hard to fish that stretch when I can add a second hour to my commute to the Huron and be on the West side of the state with more productive waters.


----------

